# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Femije kureshtar

## sokolii

Nje nate kthehesha ne shtepi
shoh nje femi me prind e tij
veshtrimi i tij ish n'ate ane nje
Cift po puthej ne rrugen mata
-n.Me vete thosha cfare donte
ky femi mbase te ndronte vend, te ish ne vend  t'atij.
Kete smundesha me arrit
te tijen me e rrit a temen me
zbrit.

----------

